# Günstige Mechanische Tastatur



## divadvo (20. September 2014)

*Günstige Mechanische Tastatur*

Ich suche eine preiswerte mechanische Tastatur. 

Die Tastatur wird nur zum tippen benutzt. Cherry Mx-Blue?
Gibt es mechanische Tastaturen bis 40 Euro?


----------



## endgame (20. September 2014)

*AW: Günstige Mechanische Tastatur*

Für 40€ wirds verdammt schwer.
.. bei 50€ + geht es da eher los.
• Cherry MX-Board 3.0, MX-Blue, USB, DE (G80-3850LSBDE-2)
• Cherry G80-3000LSCDE-2, PS/2 & USB (schwarz)

sehen beide halt nicht sooooo gut aus, tuen aber ihren Job.

lg


----------



## divadvo (20. September 2014)

*AW: Günstige Mechanische Tastatur*

Wie viel Geld sollte man in eine gutaussehende mechanische Tastatur investieren?    Coolermaster?

Welche nicht mechanische Tastaturen sich fürs Tippen geeignet?


----------



## BenRo (20. September 2014)

*AW: Günstige Mechanische Tastatur*

Bitte einmal diese Fragen beantworten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-kaufberatung-zu-mechanischen-tastaturen.html

Die oben genannten sind die günstigsten Varianten, das MX-Board wenn du flache Tasten präferierst, die G80-3000, wenn du hohe Tasten präferierst. Alternativ kann man natürlich nach einer gebrauchten suchen.

Hochpreisigere Marken die fürs Tippen empfehlenswert sind, sind z. B. Filco, Déck, Matias, Topre, ... Ich persönlich habe eine Filco Majestouch 2 mit MX Blue Switches und finde sie großartig, tolles Tippgefühl:
German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Click Action Keyboard : FKBN105MC/GRB2 : The Keyboard Company


----------



## divadvo (20. September 2014)

*AW: Günstige Mechanische Tastatur*

1. Wie viel willst du ausgeben?
*< 100*

2. Kannst du blind mit 10 Fingern tippen?
*ja*

3. Benötigst du einen Ziffernblock? (ja unbedingt / nein der stört mich eher / egal andere Kriterien sind mir wichtiger)
*egal*

4. Welche Lautstärke präferierst du?
*a) Ich will es klicken hören! (soll laut sein)*

5. Was wird gespielt? MMOs - Shooter - Spiele mit komplexen Tastenkombinationen? Was wird gearbeitet? Längere Texte schreiben - Programmierung - Excel? (Nenne alles, was zutrifft)
*Lange Texte schreiben
Programmierung*

6. Tastaturen nutzen sich ab. Das ist für dich...
*b) nicht so prickelnd, die Qualität sollte schon einigermaßen okay sein*

7. Kommt ein Import (z. B. aus den USA) für dich in Frage?
*nein*

8. Ausstattung


9. Sonstiges was dir wichtig ist (Minimale Kabellänge / Gewicht bzw. Mobilität / Tastaturlayout (Deutsch/Schweiz/...) / Konfiguration per Software / Dein Betriebssystem (Windows/Linux/Mac/...) / Optische Gesichtspunkte ...)
*optional: LEDs*

*Frage: Für mich hat sich das englische Layout als bessere fürs Programmieren erwiesen. Wie ist es bei euch? Soll ich mir eine Tastatur mit englischem Layout kaufen?*


----------



## Joker_54 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Günstige Mechanische Tastatur*

Kein Nummernblock beim Proggen?
Ehh, okay? 

Das englische Layout hat halt den Vorteil, dass Tasten, die man auf DE nur über Alt oder Strg erreicht ne einzelne Taste haben. Ich hab auf der anderen Seite ganz gerne die große Entertaste und die ÄÖÜ's.

Wenn du nicht viel ausgeben willst kann ich das MX-Board 3.0 und die Func KB460 empfehlen, grade das MX-Board, da sind die Tasten flacher


----------



## BenRo (20. September 2014)

*AW: Günstige Mechanische Tastatur*

Wenn du das englische Layout magst, kauf das englische. Ich schaue beim Programmieren gar nicht mehr auf die Tastatur (außer ich brauche mal ne ganz obskure Tastenkombination), daher kaufe ich das Layout, das gerade günstig/verfügbar ist.

In dem Preisbereich gibt es meiner Meinung nach in Deutschland keine unbeleuchtete Tastatur, die standardmäßig gute Tasten hat, die sich nicht schnell abnutzen. Daher rate ich dir zu einer beleuchteten Tastatur. [Es kann sein, dass ich mich irre - Weiß zum Beispiel jemand, ob die Cooler Master Tastaturen mit dem Grip Coating (Quickfire XT) was taugen?]

Würde dir die Func KB 460 empfehlen:
Func KB-460 Cherry MX-Blue, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

